# New 2012 look for my big mama tank



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey guys I changed the look of my 450 gallon for 2012. Which you guys think looks better? 2011 look vs 2012 look?

2011 look










vs

2012 look










It's not much of a difference. Just changed the background color and removed the smaller driftwood. What do u guys think?

Moved my Aro into a 3 ft tank. He needs more room










UPDATE Complete change for 2012/02/13. Changed substrate to sand. Did it for the stingrays


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

For some reason, I don't see any photos. I see photos on other posts, but not on this one.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

sorry guys I just fixed it. Pics should be up now.


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

l like the 2011 setup, but the 2012 looks not to bad. Less wood means more fish...
By the way those Super Red Severums look out of place in that tank. lol
They would look way better in my 220g. l been looking for some time...
Just kidding, your 450g looks awesome...


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

DAN O said:


> l like the 2011 setup, but the 2012 looks not to bad. Less wood means more fish...
> By the way those Super Red Severums look out of place in that tank. lol
> They would look way better in my 220g. l been looking for some time...
> Just kidding, your 450g looks awesome...


I was thinking the blue looks nicer too. I decided to remove the smaller driftwood so my fish has more room to swim around. The 2011 look may look nicer but it's 2012 and it's time for a change


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

With the dim lighting, I think I like the blue background better.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Still like the black, no love anywhere for the 2012 haha.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

mitchb said:


> Still like the black, no love anywhere for the 2012 haha.


Lol Mitch no love for u and ur black=P


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Same I like the blue background better. Makes the tank look brighter. Taking out the other driftwood like you did was nice. Give the fish more area to swim.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

2011 look
nice tank


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i like the driftwood postion better in the new look but i think the blue looks better.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

UPDATED guys. New look in post #1


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Looks Good,The Fish's Colors pop out even more now....how are the Stingrays enjoying the Sand?


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> Looks Good,The Fish's Colors pop out even more now....how are the Stingrays enjoying the Sand?


Thanks bro. Ya it does make my fish's color stand out more. The stingrays love it. After they finish eating they burrow themselves. Now I know when they are hungry is when they come out of the sand and roam for food


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

I would put the other piece of wood back in... the two could be close together. This way your fish would still have room to swim, they would be happier with a bit more hidey spots and it would be a bit of a cross between the 2011 and 2012. As for backgrounds, I like them both, so either or.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Flygirl said:


> I would put the other piece of wood back in... the two could be close together. This way your fish would still have room to swim, they would be happier with a bit more hidey spots and it would be a bit of a cross between the 2011 and 2012. As for backgrounds, I like them both, so either or.


No I won't put back the other piece of DW. Reason why I pulled it out was to give more swimming space for the rays and aro. The aro kept injuring itself due to having to swim around the DW. The way I have it set up now he rarely injures himself.


----------

